# spinnerbait storage



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Just wondering what all you guys use to keep your spinnerbaits in when your either out on the water or stored at home . Mine seem to manage to get tangled and ruined as i have them squashed up in tackle boxes ,its not really the ideal way to store them and i find that when i get them out , the skirts have bits out of them and are in a permanent squashed position . There must be a way to strore them so they are laid out in their normal fishing position when your fishing which would make them easy to see and get out of whatever there stored in


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Cd Wallet.
;-)


----------



## dishley (Jan 20, 2009)

I just shove them in, but i use small spinners.
The skirts do look mangled, but they look that way after a few good fish anyway. The skirt seems to swim well no matter what it looks like out of the water.
If i'm planning on fishing water i know i'll use them i may take a small tackle box with a few different ones in it. I use boxes with removable compartments. Otherwise it's just 2 small ones shoved in with the rest of them.
One good thing about them is you don't lose many of them (as long as your knots hold) so you don't need to carry many.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Plano do make a specific box for them.

http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr ... uct_id=752

and a smaller one as well.

http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr ... uct_id=751

But seriously, go to the reject shop and get a 2 dollar cd wallet. Then slide each spinnerbait inside one cd compartment. Then you just flip through and decide which one you want to use. It's also a lot more compact when you're out on the yak.

You can also make your own exactly the same as the plano one using divided lunch boxes also from the reject shop and filing down grooves at regular intervals into the walls inside the box. $2

$2 and it's just as good as the plano.

Plano is overpriced rubbish.


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

I use the smaller plano spinnerbait box Josh posted the link to out on trips with me, its a good little unit. And have 2 of the bigger ones for storing the ones i dont take out.
The small one fits enough spinnerbaits for a trip and also has enough room for me to chuck my scissors, pliers and a roll of leader in and thats about all i take with me.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Craig keeps his mojo in his box too.


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

koich said:


> Craig keeps his mojo in his box too.


 :lol: Oh!!! is that where it went! 8)


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Ahhh great Fellas, looks like i get a cd wallet or two and use that , thanks lads , i can always rely on some good ideas from you bass lot , Koich you are a larrikan , we may elect you as the new Kraley :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Tackle wallets Baz, most tackle shops have a good selection of them but I buy mine from Big W, cheap as there, no name brand...but same thing at half the price..

Cheers


----------



## bluezooky (Apr 17, 2006)

Try K mart as they often have them in the hardware section, half the price of the small plano.


----------



## simonsrat (Feb 13, 2009)

It's not perfect ...










But there is heaps of room in there for more ......

Cheers,

Steven


----------



## Ozzybass (Jun 29, 2007)

Spinnerbait pouch/wallet - zip up square pouch with ziplock bags ring-binded inside. From K-Mart.


----------

